# transporting a budgie?



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

probably a silly, obvious question, but how should you transport a budgie?
i have no idea! i found winston in the street so picked him up and carried him home by hand, popped him in a plastic storage box for a minute then put straight in a cage i had sitting spare.

i'm going to collect another budgie this evening- hoping they'll get on and bond (the lady has got bored so wants rid of 'it' now). not sure if it's a boy or girl, but it's still Very young (only a handful of months) so i'm hoping they'll be grand- if not i'll re-evaluate and then possibly place in a new, Vetted home...
but how to i get him (i'm assuming him for some reason) home? shoebox!?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Cardboard box with holes for a short period...no problem.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

thankyou!
got home safe and sound... posting pics on a new thread if you fancy a wee look!


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

deleted


----------

